# pre boot assessment test in a dell laptop - memory mats test failure



## abhinani24 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi friends can any help me out from this error

after long time i had run " Pre boot assessment test " for self checking of my laptop Dell Inspi 1464..

after some time at test running at "Memory MATS test" got slowdown and i noticed that cpu 1 & cpu 3 are in idle condition where cpu 0 & 2 is at dead slow processing ...

what is the solution for this... before 2 weeks i got a blue screen error.. any link b/w these two errors ...

help me out from this friends



thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF your service tag has been removed for your own security please do not post info like that in the open forum,as to your issue your ram is most likely needing replaced this will give a bit of info on the dell diagnostic http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/power/ps1q05-20040119-Patel-OE.pdf


----------



## abhinani24 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks for ur reply friend

now i m using transcent 2 gb ram 1333mhz which ram u suggest i wanna upgrade it to 4 gb now


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what is the original ram that is installed, you can use this to get the correct ram it is important to make sure you have matched sticks Use the Crucial System Scanner software to find out what type of memory is in your computer


----------



## abhinani24 (Jul 27, 2012)

Memory:
DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-8500

Memory Type: DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-8500, DDR3 (non-ECC)
Maximum Memory: 8GB
Currently Installed Memory: 2GB
Total Memory Slots: 2
Available Memory Slots: 1

these are the scan results.. which RAM is best in performance as i said i want to upgrade it to 4 GB ...

SUGGEST ME


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi not as simple a question as you may think see here for more info Not All Memory Is Created Equal Part 2 - Speed and Latency


----------

